# Side Pork



## Maggie

I was given 2 packages of uncured side pork today, which I'm real happy about.  The only problem is...I do not know how to cook it. Anyone have experience with cooking side pork? Thanks for any tips and recipes. Have a great day, Maggie


----------



## Kmac15

Is it the same stuff that bacon is made from? Does it have skin on it?


----------



## Mountain Mick

Chinese Chilli Pork Spare Ribs 
by Mick Blake
These spices make a great basting marinated for your Christmas ham 
1 kg pork Chinese spare ribs (belly) 
125g purÃ©e tomatoes 
2 tablespoons honey 
2 tablespoons chilli sauce 
2 tablespoons hoi sin sauce 
2 limes, juiced & zested 
2 cloves of garlic, crushed 
1 tablespoon Chinese five spice powder
1. Preheat oven to 200Â°C.
2. Place the ribs into a baking dish.
3. Combine all other ingredients together and pour over the ribs, make sure that all the surfaces of the ribs are well coated. Allow to marinate for 2 hours or over night for a more fuller flavour.
4. Bake for 30/45 minutes in the oven and remove when finished.
5. Serve on steamed rice.

These spices make a great basting marinated for your Christmas ham as well, I mix them up and buzz in blender so as it is super fine and I use a basing needle and I injected the mix into the ham in about ten spots and them bake in oven at 180 for a few hours and basted the ham with the left over , I take the skin off before I bake the ham, I cut the ham skin up into 25 mm wide stripes and cover with a paper towel and cook in microwave to make crackling.


----------



## Marcia in MT

My father in law sprinkled them with salt, pepper, and garlic powder and fried them like bacon. After all, they're just uncured, unseasoned bacon.


----------



## thebaker

Maggie said:


> I was given 2 packages of uncured side pork today, which I'm real happy about.  The only problem is...I do not know how to cook it. Anyone have experience with cooking side pork? Thanks for any tips and recipes. Have a great day, Maggie


fresh side pork (sliced about 1/4 inch thick) 
salt 
pepper 
flour 
vegetable oil 

Salt and pepper both sides of pork slices. 
Dredge in flour. 
Fry in a small amount of oil until golden. 

Freshside is basically uncured bacon. It is very delicious but not very lean. After the pork is fried, make a gravy from the drippings and serve it over fresh hot biscuits for a real Oklahoma style treat. My mother learned to stretch an egg by stirring it into the drippings before adding the flour and milk for the gravy.


----------



## LFRJ

We don't eat a lot of pork...but, we DO eat a lot of turkey. Down here in the states, the whole nation goes turkey crazy for a day in November. They are as low as .47lb some places! We load up the freezer. 

I'm not a particular fan of roast turkey. Too many other delightful birds to roast - but we grind our own turkey burger (and sausage) and fill in the needed fat content with pork. Side, shoulder, whatever is on sale. I might use slivers of the stuff to add flavor to beans or collard greens. Brown first and deglaze the pan. Suffice to say I use pork more as a filler or flavoring than a main entree.


----------



## [email protected]

Around here you can still find fresh side in most grocery stores. Too much saturated fat for regular consumption, but nice for a once or twice a year treat. Plus it has nowhere near the salt of regular bacon, which is a big plus for me. The way I fix it is to toss the slices in a plastic bag with a little seasoned flour and fry in a little canola oil till brown and crispy. Serve with eggs prepared as you like them for a great home style breakfast. Jim


----------



## jer

I love fresh side but I can't find it very often. I dredge it in corn meal, salt and pepper it and fry. I figure the cornmeal is high fiber and eats all the cholestrol in the meat plus it makes it real crispy. Makes the best sandwich!


----------



## [email protected]

Jer; you're a fellow Hoosier. Look in Marsh, Beuhler, or sometimes Kroger has it too.


----------



## Ode

thebaker said:


> fresh side pork (sliced about 1/4 inch thick)
> salt
> pepper
> flour
> vegetable oil
> 
> Salt and pepper both sides of pork slices.
> Dredge in flour.
> Fry in a small amount of oil until golden.
> 
> Freshside is basically uncured bacon. It is very delicious but not very lean. After the pork is fried, make a gravy from the drippings and serve it over fresh hot biscuits for a real Oklahoma style treat. My mother learned to stretch an egg by stirring it into the drippings before adding the flour and milk for the gravy.


My grandparents used to make that all the time, they said it reminded them of meals they had as children. They were born in 1904 and 1908, and their families raised hogs. People then worked really hard, even children, so they needed the calories in foods like these to get through a day on the farm. The only difference in how you made it and how they made it was they fried the side pork in lard (home-rendered) instead of vegetable oil.


I have used it a few times in bean dishes, and when cooking greens. I don't flour and fry it though, I can't handle all the fat.


----------



## Mamak

We get side pork everytime we butcher a hog. We usually get half bacon and half side pork. 

About once every two weeks we have side pork, bacon, and waffles for supper. I just fry my side pork with a little salt and pepper. The kids love it. I prefer bacon, but am starting to like side pork a little more than I used to.

Also, for bacon and side pork, if you don't want to make it on the stove top, put it in the oven at 400 degrees for about 13-15 minutes. Flip it half way through. I make it this way quite often too. I never thought it would work, but after trying it we use the oven more than the frying pan.


----------

